# 3" question



## zomgftw (Apr 27, 2010)

Guys, here is my plan:

Pacesetter LT's, catless mids, h-pipe, and spintech super pro street mufflers.

All but the mufflers i can find on maryland speed in 3". My question is: do i need to go ahead and find the 3" in/out spintechs somewhere else or will the 2.5" be ok?



Thanks,
lando
'06 GTO


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Search dude, this has been talked about alot. 2.5" is more then fine.


----------



## zomgftw (Apr 27, 2010)

alright. Ty for the info. 

I searched a little bit but didn't find anything. I didn't have time to look all day; planning on ordering the parts this afternoon.

Thanks again


----------

